
Kerckhoffs's principle - eranation
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerckhoffs%27s_principle
======
nivs
It doesn't mean you shouldn't obscure the system as well.

~~~
summerdown2
It depends.

It makes sense to obscure which of the various public crypto systems you are
using.

It makes no sense to use a private crypto system no one else is using or even
knows about.

